# drilling holes around the oil pickup.



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

so im replacing the oil pick up on my 16v. last ditch effort to fix my tapping head before i rebuild the head. my friend was looking at the oil pick up and got the idea to drill holes in the sides of the lower cone of the pick up where the screen is. the screen will still cover behind the holes and this will allow for the oil sump to still suck oil if the oil pan is smashed in. my mk2 sits pretty low. now i was wondering if there was anything about this that would make it a bad idea. i mean in theory it will allow it to still pick up oil if i smash my oil pan flush with the pick up (did it on my old rabbit and no im not raising my car.) and the holes lower part should be submerged in oil so it shouldn't change oil pressure in any way.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

the holes will be higher than the big hole at the bottom making your chances to suck air bigger.

You decide......


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

If it were meant to be made like that they would have done it.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> If it were meant to be made like that they would have done it.


The oil pan wasn't meant to be smashed either...:laugh: I'd say if your not tracking it or cornering like a mother do it.:thumbup:


----------

